# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  аксессуары к видеокамере SONY

## bengashir

аккумуляторную батарею SONY фирменную, японскую (кадмиево-никелевую для аналоговых камер).

----------


## zz-tops

Есть зарядка?или только аккумулятор?

----------


## bengashir

только аккумулятор

----------


## Zloybu

можно фото её посадочного гнезда, характеристики, стоимость?

----------


## bengashir

Цена: $25 
аккумулятор SONY NP-77: Ni-MH батарея 6В / 2500 мАч 
 made in Japan

----------


## bengashir

up

----------


## bengashir

up

----------


## bengashir

в продаже также оригинальная литиевая аккумуляторная батарея SONY-FM50 серии М

----------


## bengashir

аккумуляторную батарею SONY-FM50 серии М забрали

----------


## bengashir

остался ещё один аккумулятор SONY NP-77: Ni-MH батарея 6В / 2500 мАч 
(made in Japan) для аналоговых камер SONY первого поколения

----------


## bengashir

up

----------


## bengashir

up

----------


## bengashir

в продаже

----------


## bengashir

up

----------


## bengashir

up

----------


## bengashir

остался только один аккумулятор SONY NP-77: Ni-MH батарея 6В / 2500 мАч для аналоговых видеокамер формата Video8

----------


## bengashir

up

----------


## bengashir

в подаже один аккумулятор SONY NP-77: Ni-MH батарея 6В / 2500 мАч для аналоговых видеокамер формата Video8

----------


## bengashir

Интелектуальное зарядное устройство SONY AQ-VQ50 (made in Japan).
295грн.

----------


## bengashir

цена снижена - 255 грн. !

----------


## Гадкий_Я

координаты ?

----------


## bengashir

уже у Вас в личке

----------


## bengashir

up

----------


## bengashir

интелектуальное зарядное устройство SONY AQ-VQ50 (made in Japan) ПРОДАНО. 

В продаже остался только японский аккумулятор SONY NP-77: Ni-MH батарея 6В / 2500 мАч для аналоговых видеокамер формата Video8

----------


## bengashir

В продаже остался только японский аккумулятор SONY NP-77: Ni-MH батарея 6В / 2500 мАч для аналоговых видеокамер формата Video8

----------


## bengashir

ап

----------


## bengashir

в продаже

----------


## bengashir

up

----------


## bengashir

up

----------


## bengashir

up

----------

